# Un poco de Colombia por regiones para ustedes.



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)

jucacala7 said:


> Espero les guste.
> Saludos
> 
> Costa Atlántica
> ...


..


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesantes vistas... tengo un amigo colombiano que siempre me pide que vaya a visitar su país...

Espero ir pronto por allá y bueno por lo que veo en las fotos hay mucho que ver en Colombia

Saludos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas imágenes; me gusta sobre todo la primera foto de Cartagena: parece que el mar la va a sumergir!
Saludos y espero más. 
Lindo país.


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)

LedPer said:


> Interesantes vistas... tengo un amigo colombiano que siempre me pide que vaya a visitar su país...
> 
> Espero ir pronto por allá y bueno por lo que veo en las fotos hay mucho que ver en Colombia
> 
> Saludos


Tienes que conocer, te aseguro que la pasas de lo mejor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindas fotos.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

jucacala7 said:


> Tienes que conocer, te aseguro que la pasas de lo mejor.


si espero ir algún día 

y estoy seguro que la pasaré muy bien


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Q bonitas fotos! Se ve muy chévere Colombia.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

IMPRESIONANTE. Que ciudades tan lindas.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

definitivamente Colombia es pasion! me encanta!
aun tengo pendiente la invitacion de unos amigos a Bogota y Manizales. espero ir pronto.

gracias por las fotos jucacala7!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pero que rica está Colombia.


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)

dra.naths said:


> definitivamente Colombia es pasion! me encanta!
> aun tengo pendiente la invitacion de unos amigos a Bogota y Manizales. espero ir pronto.
> 
> gracias por las fotos jucacala7!


Gracias a ustedes. 
En la proxima seccion hay fotos de Manizales y Bogotá.


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Regíon Central*

En esta region se encuentran las 2 ciudades mas importantes del pais y la zona cafetera.

Medellin: Es la segunda ciudad de colombia y es la capital del departamento de Antioquia. (La ciudad de los paisas)
A mi parecer es la ciudad mas rojiza de Colombia y las mujeres están buenas.

































Bogotá: Es la capital de Colombia y tambien es la capital del departamento de Cundinamarca.









































Pereira: Capital del departamento de Risaralda
























Manizales: Capital del departamento de Caldas









































Armenia: Capital del departamento del Quindio
















Ibagué: Capital del departamento del Tolima

















Algunas fotos sacadas del foro colombiano.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buena recopilación. Sin duda alguna Santa Marta es muy bellísima, a juzgar por las fotos ... qué sería estar por esos lares, y Medellín se me hace muy contrastante el empleo del ladrillo y su entorno taaan verde. Salu2 !!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas las fotos ... Colombia es pasión!


----------



## karla_ale87 (Jul 1, 2008)

me gustan todas son ermosas


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Este puente luce impresionante...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bello país. Ciudades muy ordenadas y rodeadas de naturaleza.


----------



## jucacala7 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

(editado)


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Este es un foro de Arquitectura urbana,, pero acepto con beneplacito un poqutio de arquitectura femenina colombiana.. 

Todas las ciudades tienen su encanto, me llama la atencion el fanatismo por usar el color ladrillo en medellin y bogota..


----------

